# Weather....as in the nature kind...



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I love western Kansas. :-| I love western Kansas. :sad: I love western Kansas. :angry: Nope, not working. No matter how many times I say it....it ain't working. :wallbang: Yesterday we had had sustained winds of 30 mph and a super bad wind/dust storm in the evening. Today, it's gonna be worse. We have sustained winds of 40 mph with gusts up to 70! :wallbang::wallbang::wallbang: Since I'm not allowed to curse on this forum...blech. :veryangry::angry::veryangry::angry: Possibility of some rain so let's hope that with the wind we at least get some moisture to offset the nastiness. ray: :sigh::sigh::sigh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully the winds will settle down. We are getting rain. Right now it is a light rain but chance of thunderstorms.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , sorry Carmen  
Hope it clears up soon for you !
We don't have that weather here right now , but everyone else in neighboring towns seems to have nice weather and we get the cool winds that bite right through you . Of course it's sunny out , but its the wind that sucks the life out of you and keeps you from enjoying the day.
Its always something. Ever since SSS , I can't get the fear of the wind out of me. That's even worse  ( for me )


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

My daughter worries about tornadoes. We live in tornado country, but seldom see one and even less often have much damage from one. That is at least a good thing. On the other hand, straight line winds can and do cause a lot of damage. Here is a pic someone posted for me on fb....It's my selfie for the day. :ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Pics of dirt blowing a couple days ago


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Oh man I can't stop laughing at that picture !!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah. It made my day too


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I think all that rainy weather is headed up here. Sunny today but windy and the rest of the week is supposed to be rain and thunderstorms. We don't get very many tornadoes but 3 years ago we had one rip through 5 mins up the road from us..took a barn down and last year one went through and I didn't know it as I was driving to pick up my daughter, I missed it by 2 mins. We have no basement to take shelter in so I am very nervous of tornado season.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, my choices for shelter are: The crawl space where the furnace is ergo...natural gas connection. Uh huh. The "well pit". Once I get the iron lid off it, have to find the ladder step (you know....that first step is a doozy kind of thing) and then brave the black widows and snakes. OR....the innermost closet under the stairs. Guess which one I'm going with?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I shouldn't really say we don't have a basement...it's a stone walled, dirt covered floor, bang your heads off the floor beams gross cellar full of spiders and I don't wanna know what else lol. I keep telling my hubby we need to fix it up just in case and make an entrance from the outside with a lift open door so we can easily get in there. Maybe someday in the next 50 years that will get done...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Carmen, NW Kansas is SOOO flat!!! stay safe in the weather. tornadoes are the scariest natural disaster IMO.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nah, hurricanes or earthquakes. You have NOWHERE to go to get away from them. Tornadoes usually affect a narrow corridor (5 miles is the biggest I've ever heard). And the majority are very narrow (a few hundred feet).


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I lived in KC, MO for awhile back in the '80's. The wind drove me crazy. It never stopped! 
Out on the prairie, it is even worse! Eastern Colo. same thing, nonstop wind! Grrrr. I get mad at 
Ohio weather, but, I couldn't take that eternal (infernal) wind out West. So, I do understand your frustration!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

If it's any consolation, Carmen, you're not alone. We've had constant wind of 30 to 35 mph, gusts to 50 or 60, snow, rain, and just general blah weather since Saturday night. Supposed to continue through Thursday, I think. :sigh:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Earthquakes happen all the time. They're usually too small to feel them. I'm usually not anywhere near large faults. Those would freak me out! You get plenty of warning with hurricanes...I haven't lived thru one and I don't want to.... 

One summer when I was younger I remember there was hail and thunderstorms. I had no clue that means tornado. Thought the world was over... Scary stuff!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

We have 80 km plus winds right now and rain coming down so hard and sideways...they say the system is coming from the midwest states. Really hoping we don't lose power. I need to buy myself a rainsuit. I am afraid to go up to the buckshelter as we have big old willow trees that have been dropping branches without warning


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Ha, it's not often those of us in the Seattle area get the nice weather!  Forecast shows nothing but sun the rest of the week with a high of 80. I'm heading out to enjoy it...and knock on wood on my way, lol.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Enjoy the sun! We are going to be wet all week lol


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

We had the nasty stuff yesterday, everybody stayed shut in the barn. The horse and cow pitched a fit all day because they wanted outside. So today we just have cloudy with intermittent showers, the horse and cow are outside...and now want back in the barn!! :ROFL:

They are even conspiring to look pitiful so I will let them in...

First picture is from inside my kitchen window, they couldn't see me. Notice the pony yawning, cow chewing his cud? They were just standing there watching the chickens hunt worms.









I stepped outside and they saw me, immediately the heads went down and the pitiful expressions came on like they are just about to melt if I don't come out and save them...:laugh:
Sorry the second picture is cloudy, the camera fogged up the second I stepped outside...I hate the humidity here...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Kat, that is so funny! Silly animals! It is still blowing like crazy and COLD. I feel like I'm back in the middle of winter instead of spring. I had to go to town today and took the back roads home so I didn't have to worry about traffic on the road....the wind was trying to push me all over the place. I made hubby lock the babies in the barn cause I'm afraid they'll blow away...hehe And....now they say this is suppose to continue thru Thursday. Bleh Only good thing is it made me call the doctor for an appointment and I got my pain meds refilled...what relief. I HATE taking them, but if I don't, I'm not functioning.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Kat!!!! the horse and cow are hilarious!!!!! :ROFL: they look like they're conspiring in the first picture. hahaha!!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

That is exactly what my horse does lol. He has a nice dry shelter but instead he would rather hang out by the fence for hours looking like he is neglected or something in the rain. I don't get it :shrug:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, this morning the grass isn't laying flat against the ground and the trees are mostly upright! Guess that means the worst might be over??? Back to our normal 20 mph breeze, maybe? LOL Unfortunately, no rain or very little anyway was included. This looks to be a dry year again. Ugh.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You can have some of our rain……we had over 5 inches since yesterday.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I wish you could send it this way. We need it desperately. Of course, if it does start it probably wouldn't quit for a while and then we'd be complaining about that! You know us farmers....not happy regardless of what we're getting! LOL


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We have the winds here too..... And no rain at all.... We hardly got any all year  I guess in southern Cali they are having or going to have winds up to 100mph and they sent my husband down south last night because they broke a fire. With the lack of rain and winds it's going to grow fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Scary Jessica. I know out here when a fire gets going in that kind of wind, it just goes. Not much you can do about it until it runs out of stuff to burn.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

It only rained a bit this morning and the sun finally came out! Everything is sopping wet still. And the winds are kicking up again. I just don't want anymore rain for a bit lol. All our fields have "rain ponds" in them. or more like mini lakes.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't think too many would complain about mini ponds here right now. Give em a couple weeks and they would tho. LOL We're suppose to be almost calm here tomorrow with 80's and 90's this weekend. Maybe I can turn my furnace off for a while?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

We are still using our woodstove at night lol, although I gave up on it tonight trying to start it. It is 50 degrees F right now so we don't need it. I don't know if I can handle 80 degree weather so soon, but it seems to go from freezing to sweating and skips the nice temps in between. The only bad thing about the mini ponds are the darn pregnant cows who go wondering into them and get stuck and then we have to haul them out of the muck...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

80!!! Send it my way it was 98 when I went to town to get grain today.... No ac and grumpy kids turned me grumpy. You can also send all the rain you don't wNt my way. We are all going to be in bad shape here real soon..... Not only no rain for grass but no rain for water in the streams and ponds. But on a good not I have a great tan going ;P


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm currently doing the happy dance! :dance: :dance: :dance: Went out to check the girls a little while ago and there is NO WIND! YEA!!!!!!! I cannot handle wind - especially 7 months of almost constant wind anywhere from 35 to 65 mph.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

MsScamp said:


> I'm currently doing the happy dance! :dance: :dance: :dance: Went out to check the girls a little while ago and there is NO WIND! YEA!!!!!!! I cannot handle wind - especially 7 months of almost constant wind anywhere !
> 
> That's wonderful ! I hate the wind too. It just sucks the life right out of you IMO  Enjoy the day


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It has been a weird year so far weather wise. With the bitter cold winter, so much snow on the ground for a long period of time for us. 

April was a quiet month, again. For the past 2 years we haven't had the severe weather that we usually see. I am NOT complaining, but there are usually some kind of tornado or severe weather watches and threats. I think we had maybe 2 days with storms!
It's been a somewhat dry spring so far. We usually get a lot of rain in April and May. 

I am happy that it's in the upper 70s and low 80s. It's gorgeous out ♥ They are saying we will be in the upper 80s on Thurs! A bit above average.

It's been warm enough that we went ahead and washed & shaved 2 of the kids market wethers yesterday. Poor boys, they were so miserable, one of them still had a very thick coat. Of course now, I have to keep after them with sunblock lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well....time to open this thread up again? 

HOLY SMOKES! It's COLD out there! We were so unprepared. The cold hit hard and fast, but was suppose to ease back up. Well....it didn't. And now doesn't look like it's going to. It's colder today. Hubby is taking a vacation day from work to try and get critters fixed up.

Hubby is opening the behlen for the horses and burros (that's where our hay is, but we'd rather lose some hay than them be out in the open) because our winter windbreaks aren't in place. We're moving all the goats to the barn so they can get in a shelter....sorta. Barn is set up to do sets of goats, not ALL the goats at one time. There are doors to the runs but we'll have too many goats in there to close those to keep all wind out. Possibly even have to take one pen and turn it into Bucks Ft Knox (hopefully....). Gonna try something else for the poor boys first tho cause I'm not crazy about them being that close to the girls. LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Carmen! Stop scaring me! LOL...it's supposed to get cold here too....what's the temp where you are?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

34 on the Oregon coast. It dropped into the teens overnight.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ugh...here it comes


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG!!! Send the 34 our way! We have 12 with a north wind of 15 to 20. So....most likely well below 0 with wind chill factored in. I have my house furnace set at 80 and I'm still in sweats and cold!

Oh...and hubby says not one single goat argued about going into the barn! LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL...I bet not! poor things.....how fast did it drop?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I bet, mine are usually bawling to get out of their stalls by now. I haven't heard a peep out of them. I wouldn't mind 34 but, it was 70 here 2 days ago... The animals were all prepared for, I got a load of straw, hay, and chaff hay on Sunday. We didn't get the skirting on the house fixed or the pipes wrapped yet though. Hopefully we'll get one more little reprieve to finish things up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not looking forward to the cold.. I've heard that the 'polar vortex' will be on it's way here too.. Hard to believe as it's 60+ and beautiful out!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep, we went from 60 Monday morning to 30 Monday AFTERNOON! It only took a few hours to drop. And hasn't come up since.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't tell me that! LOL!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sigh...............I really do love the area I'm in...I just hate the bitter cold. I can even deal with snow....just the cold,cold weather for weeks on end is hard to take.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is ours







But last night it said it was gonna rain tonight, they took it away  I'm sure because I just put a car port up for the goats lol. But this is actually cooler then 2 days ago, I think it was 75

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Jessica....you REALLY don't know what my response to that is :ROFL: It would get me in trouble to say what I really think of your weather....hehe


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

NO kidding... I hate NW Kansas...my goodness.. high was 18 degrees yesterday. Thankfully my house is covered and sheltered with tree rows.

Summer is just as bad. Can be 90 degrees one day and 50 the next. My animals are tired of it


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep you are lucky to have some hills and trees. That wind is horrid without anything to block it.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

AND to top it off I hear there was a 4.8 earthquake down by Wichita! Yep, Kansas is going crazy


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

kccjer said:


> AND to top it off I hear there was a 4.8 earthquake down by Wichita! Yep, Kansas is going crazy


Felt up by dodge city clear to manhattan also. I didn't feel anything did you

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh wow! I didn't hear it was felt up by Manhattan. Nope, nothing out here. But would we feel it over the way the wind is blowing??? LOL I have friends and family in Great Bend and they felt it


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep great bend too... 
A couple friends of mine are in college in Manhattan and felt it. 

No kidding. Probably wouldn't with the wind! 

It was apparently wide spread 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My mom had family by Salinas somewhere. Long long time ago. She told that she and her cousin pinned their hair back behind their ears and went to school one day. They got sent home for being improper.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Scary....I know they get them in OK and there is a HUGE fault line under KC


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nephew just said Hays felt it too? That's getting close!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Earth quakes can be kinda fun as long as there is no damage. We had one last year that we felt and parts on MA and ME too, my dad was in bed and when it stopped was like "awe man! That was a good back massage!" LOL! But big ones aren't any good... :/


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll have to ask my MIL if she felt it too 

She works in hays. I wish I felt it! I never have felt one before


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

goathiker said:


> My mom had family by Salinas somewhere. Long long time ago. She told that she and her cousin pinned their hair back behind their ears and went to school one day. They got sent home for being improper.


Hahahaha Yeah, that sounds about right. We're usually 3 or 4 years behind everyone else


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How big was the quake on the richter scale?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

4.8 they were saying


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

See NO WAY could I live where it gets to cold. Anything under 60 and I'm the biggest baby


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's a pretty good one.....scary...

Jessica~ I say the same thing when I think about people who live in Alaska! :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I wouldn't last a day. It seems once I get cold I can never warm back up. I bet I have more coats and sweaters then most people not to mention my heating pad.....oh that thing is my feets best friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm with you Jessica. I TOLD hubby when he retired from military....we move where there is NO winter! And where did I end up???? NW Kansas where the wind blows 90mph and the winters are brutal for wind chills. I told him he better NEVER complain about utility bills from heaters. LOL


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

So far we have been lucky - daytime temps in the high 40's and nights in the 30's. No snow or rain. But our turn is coming.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Whereabouts are you mayia? We went down into the upper 20's last night....so far this morning it is 36 degrees....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I just got told that we made national news for a -24 windchill last night!!! Eeek! Hope that trend does NOT continue or I'll be moving south....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol....you can keep it!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's really gotten cold here too in central KY. Got down to 18 this morning which is near record low for us! I'm really not ready for this weather, and I don't think the goats are either. 

They are talking that we may have accumulating snow Sunday night/Monday morning. Nothing much, but said morning traffic could be interesting.
We typically don't get any kind of accumulating snow at all until after Thanksgiving or usually Thanksgiving night, and after it stops snowing it usually melts off right away. Well, we had our first snow Halloween night! Just a light dusting, but wow! So early in the season! 

They are talking a high in the upper 20s for Tues, just unbelievable, that is January weather.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oooohhhhh....Halloween Night? Hopefully after midnight! According to folklore, the number of the day when you have your first snow is how many snows you will have during the winter! If it was before midnight....you are suppose to get 31 snows!!! Now, I haven't figured out if a flurry is considered a "snow" or if has to be accumulating snow. LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

kccjer said:


> Oooohhhhh....Halloween Night? Hopefully after midnight! According to folklore, the number of the day when you have your first snow is how many snows you will have during the winter! If it was before midnight....you are suppose to get 31 snows!!! Now, I haven't figured out if a flurry is considered a "snow" or if has to be accumulating snow. LOL


LOL Well we'd be in that 31 snow rang, because it was spitting snow around 9-10pm! We've already had a few light dustings/flurries, surely those might matter lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So....80 on Friday! It was GORGEOUS out there! 70 on Saturday...still gorgeous. Down to the 20's yesterday and today! This is not what I consider fun. This weather is nuts


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

We're in our second cold snap, and it's not even technically winter yet! Both have been about as cold as we usually get, and last one was over a week.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

60º yesterday, 34º and drizzle today! I sure wish it would pick a temp and stay there!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm with you goats rock...just pick one and quit this 60 degree swings in temps


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, we had snow for Thanksgiving - this picture is at dusk that day ... the temperatures have still been above freezing, so the river is not yet frozen, so I thought it made a pretty contrast - looks like black glass!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You can keep it. I just want warmth and summer back


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is gorgeous Karen ! I love it  Its pretty to look at but not to deal with for months on end , lol. I dread the snow and ice


----------

